
Things I Learned When I Moved to Silicon Valley to Work for Tech - dataguy12
https://www.coriers.com/10-things-i-learned-when-i-moved-to-silicon-valley-to-work-for-tech/
======
msie
Surely the author can find breakfast cheaper than $37?!?!

